
The Causal Theory of Views - nabla9
https://www.edge.org/conversation/lee_smolin-the-causal-theory-of-views
======
hirundo
> I can hypothesize that all that exists in the world is views and a process
> that continually makes new views out of old views. That's what I call the
> causal theory of views.

That's a decent description of how simulators work too. If reality also works
that way they may be indistinguishable.

